# Belfast/Greater Belfast Detailing companies



## ST_Colin (May 11, 2007)

Hi all,

Are there any detailers on here from Belfast/Greater Belfast area? I have a few blemishes on my 2 month old ST that I might want to get fixed depending on prices.

Regards
Colin


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

I know Ruth (R6TH M) is from Lisburn area which isn't too far (8 miles to be exact ) but whether she'd be up for it  

Clarke


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

Yeah I'm just outside Lisburn if that helps


----------



## davy st2 ni (Jan 21, 2007)

hi st colin do you fancy joining 9 st,s going a drive from highway,s hotel larne at 12 noon to portrush stopping for photo,s around the coast on the 24/06/2007


----------



## ST_Colin (May 11, 2007)

Hi Davy,

Sorry for the late reply on this. Been on holidays. Would have loved to have joined up. All Fiesta ST's or a mixture? Would love to see some pics. PM me if you want to forward them.

Regards
Colin


----------



## davy st2 ni (Jan 21, 2007)

ST_Colin said:


> Hi Davy,
> 
> Sorry for the late reply on this. Been on holidays. Would have loved to have joined up. All Fiesta ST's or a mixture? Would love to see some pics. PM me if you want to forward them.
> 
> ...


 just focus st go to ffstoc.com all us from n ireland on the site


----------

